
Ask HN: How not to tire of a personal project? - CharlesTati
I have read several stories about personal projects turning into something big or at least big enough to make a living out of it.<p>Working an hour or two every day would take months to have a minimum viable product.<p>Were people who completed a large-scale project simply having a great deal of discipline and did not get tired of the project? If so, how to develop such discipline?<p>Or did they have the opportunity to quit their job to accelerate development?
======
codazoda
I usually build an MVP all at once. I'll have a plan on Friday and start
working first thing Saturday morning. Typically I work until the MVP is
finished; 8 to 12 hours later. I believe an MVP should be as simple as
possible and I'm no prefectionist. Some really poor quality software and
websites are popular. If it feels a real need, I assume people will use it.

I haven't built anything terribly successful, however, because I often build
the wrong idea or lack the marketing chops to get people interested. My next
MVP will be a simple marketing page with a "coming soon" sign up box to see if
people even care before I build it.

